# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Microsoft 365 Basic, un nouvel abonnement  1,85 euro par mois avec 100 Go de stockage

## Bruno

*Microsoft 365 Basic, un nouvel abonnement  1,85  par mois avec 100 Go de stockage,* 
*principal inconvnient, loffre ne comprend pas l'accs aux versions de bureau de Word, Excel et PowerPoint*

*Microsoft introduit un nouveau niveau grand public dans son offre d'abonnement Microsoft 365. Propos  seulement 1,85 euro par mois, Microsoft 365 Basic est conu pour remplacer l'option de stockage OneDrive de 100 Go, avec quelques fonctionnalits supplmentaires qui se situent entre l'option gratuite et l'abonnement Personnel de 6,49 euros par mois. Loffre ne comprend pas l'accs aux versions de bureau des applications Word, Excel et PowerPoint. Les abonns  la version de base devront utiliser les versions Web ou mobiles  la place.*

Microsoft 365 est un ensemble dapplications adaptes pour les besoins de productivit et de scurit. Il inclut Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote, Rdacteur Microsoft, Outlook, OneDrive, OneNote, Clipchamp, etc. La version gratuite permet daccder  5 Go despace de stockage en ligne et aux applications web et mobiles. Il est galement possible deffectuer une mise  niveau vers une offre premium (Basic, Personnel ou Famille) pour profiter dun espace de stockage, dapplications et de fonctionnalits supplmentaires.


Ces dernires annes en effet, lentreprise a particulirement mis en avant son offre Microsoft 365 accessible sur abonnement pour donner laccs  sa suite bureautique. Labonnement Microsoft 365 Basic est rserv  une personne. Il permet daccder  un espace de stockage en ligne supplmentaire de 100 Go utilisable dans Outlook, OneDrive, etc. Avec Microsoft 365 Basic, lutilisateur peut galement accder  un service de courrier sans publicit avec Outlook et obtenir de laide concernant Microsoft 365 et Windows 11 auprs de spcialistes du support,  un  tarif avantageux . Microsoft 365 Basic sera disponible  partir du 30 janvier 2023. Si loffre OneDrive (version autonome) 100 Go est achete maintenant, lutilisateur migrera automatiquement vers loffre Microsoft 365 Basic le 30 janvier 2023.

Aprs cette date, loffre OneDrive (version autonome) 100 Go ne sera plus commercialise. Les abonns  loffre OneDrive (version autonome) 100 Go migreront vers loffre Microsoft 365 Basic sans quaucune action de leur part ne soit requise. Microsoft 365 Basic offre les avantages suivants :

*100 Go despace de stockage en ligne :* Accdez  un espace de stockage supplmentaire utilisable dans Outlook, OneDrive, etc ;*Stockage de photos et fichiers :* OneDrive permet denregistrer et de partager les fichiers et photos  tout moment et en tout lieu, sur lappareil de son choix ;*Courrier scuris et sans publicit :* une exprience sans publicit dans Outlook.com et Outlook Mobile pour les e-mails, calendriers, listes de tches et contacts, et permet de tirer parti doutils de scurit intgrs qui protgent les informations (les fonctionnalits de scurit sappliquent aux adresses e-mail @outlook.com, @hotmail.com, @live.com et @msn.com) ;*Services toujours  jour :* labonnement Microsoft 365 Basic permet daccder en permanence aux dernires mises  jour dans les expriences web et mobile de OneDrive et Outlook ;*Support Microsoft :* Microsoft 365 offre un support technique qui permet dobtenir de laide concernant les applications Microsoft 365 et Windows 11 lorsque lutilisateur en a besoin.
Comme dit precedemment, Microsoft 365 de base sera disponible dans le monde entier le 30 janvier avec 100 Go de stockage dans le cloud. Les fonctions de scurit comprennent le chiffrement des donnes pour une bote aux lettres Outlook, la vrification des liens suspects et la recherche de virus et de logiciels malveillants dans les pices jointes. Les clients actuels de OneDrive, qui disposent de 100 Go de stockage, seront automatiquement mis  niveau vers Microsoft 365 Basic au mme tarif mensuel de 1,85 euro.

 Plus tard dans l'anne, nous aurons un tas de choses avec la scurit avance de OneDrive qui seront galement disponibles, ce qui inclut Personal Vault, les liens protgs par mot de passe et expirant, la dtection et la rcupration de ransomware, et la restauration de fichiers en nombre , explique Gareth Oystryk, directeur du marketing produit pour Microsoft 365.

Microsoft 365, un service qui propose les principaux produits de l'entreprise tels que Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook et autres, propose plusieurs plans d'abonnement - individuels, familiaux et d'entreprise. Fin janvier 2023, la socit lancera le Microsoft 365 de base, un plan qui offrira certains produits Microsoft et 100 Go de stockage OneDrive.


 Nous savons que de nombreuses personnes utilisent nos services aujourd'hui, mais certaines d'entre elles manquent de stockage ou veulent des avantages supplmentaires que vous ne pouvez pas obtenir avec l'exprience gratuite de Microsoft 365, explique Oystryk. Nous l'avons galement conu spcifiquement en pensant aux utilisateurs de Windows . Le forfait Microsoft 365 Basic s'adresse aux utilisateurs de Windows qui ont besoin d'un espace de stockage supplmentaire, mais il ressemble aussi  une faon pour Microsoft de familiariser les gens avec ses abonnements de productivit.

Microsoft 365 Basic comprendra galement l'accs au support technique de Microsoft, qui inclut l'aide par tlphone ou par chat en ligne pour les applications Microsoft 365 et Windows 11. La principale diffrence entre l'abonnement Personnel  6,85 euros et le nouvel abonnement Basic  1,85 euro (outre la quantit de stockage en nuage) est que Microsoft 365 Basic ne comprend pas l'accs aux versions de bureau des applications Word, Excel et PowerPoint. Les abonns  la version de base devront utiliser les versions Web ou mobiles  la place.

Le principal inconvnient de la formule de base par rapport aux autres formules d'abonnement  Microsoft 365 est que lutilisateur n'aura pas accs aux versions de bureau compltes des applications anciennement connues sous le nom de Microsoft Office : Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote et Outlook. Il sera toujours possible dutiliser les versions en ligne aux fonctionnalits plus limites, mais celles-ci sont galement disponibles pour toute personne possdant un compte Microsoft gratuit. Pour obtenir ces applications, lutilisateur devra toujours passer  la version Microsoft 365 Personal (7 euros par mois, 69 euros par an) ou Microsoft 365 Family (10 euros par mois, 99 euros par an), chacune d'entre elles offrant galement un espace de stockage OneDrive supplmentaire et d'autres avantages.

Outre les avantages associs  Microsoft 365 Basic, il est aussi possible utiliser la version gratuite grce  un compte Microsoft. Celui-ci vous permet daccder aux principales applications Microsoft 365 telles que Word, Excel, PowerPoint et OneNote.

Comme dit prcdemment, Microsoft 365 de base sera disponible dans le monde entier le 30 janvier avec 100 Go de stockage dans le cloud. Les fonctions de scurit comprennent le chiffrement des donnes pour une bote aux lettres Outlook, la vrification des liens suspects et la recherche de virus et de logiciels malveillants dans les pices jointes. Les clients actuels de OneDrive, qui disposent de 100 Go de stockage, seront automatiquement mis  niveau vers Microsoft 365 Basic au mme tarif mensuel de 1,85 euro.

 Plus tard dans l'anne, nous aurons un tas de choses avec la scurit avance de OneDrive qui seront galement disponibles, ce qui inclut Personal Vault, les liens protgs par mot de passe et expirant, la dtection et la rcupration de ransomware, et la restauration de fichiers en nombre , explique Gareth Oystryk, directeur du marketing produit pour Microsoft 365.

Microsoft 365, un service qui propose les principaux produits de l'entreprise tels que Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook et autres, propose plusieurs plans d'abonnement - individuels, familiaux et d'entreprise. Fin janvier 2023, la socit lancera le Microsoft 365 de base, un plan qui offrira certains produits Microsoft et 100 Go de stockage OneDrive.

 Nous savons que de nombreuses personnes utilisent nos services aujourd'hui, mais certaines d'entre elles manquent de stockage ou veulent des avantages supplmentaires que vous ne pouvez pas obtenir avec l'exprience gratuite de Microsoft 365, explique Oystryk. Nous l'avons galement conu spcifiquement en pensant aux utilisateurs de Windows . Le forfait Microsoft 365 Basic s'adresse aux utilisateurs de Windows qui ont besoin d'un espace de stockage supplmentaire, mais il ressemble aussi  une faon pour Microsoft de familiariser les gens avec ses abonnements de productivit.

Microsoft 365 Basic comprendra galement l'accs au support technique de Microsoft, qui inclut l'aide par tlphone ou par chat en ligne pour les applications Microsoft 365 et Windows 11. La principale diffrence entre l'abonnement Personnel  6,85 euros et le nouvel abonnement Basic  1,85 euro (outre la quantit de stockage en nuage) est que Microsoft 365 Basic ne comprend pas l'accs aux versions de bureau des applications Word, Excel et PowerPoint. Les abonns  la version de base devront utiliser les versions Web ou mobiles  la place.

Le principal inconvnient de la formule de base par rapport aux autres formules d'abonnement  Microsoft 365 est que lutilisateur n'aura pas accs aux versions de bureau compltes des applications anciennement connues sous le nom de Microsoft Office : Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote et Outlook. Il sera toujours possible dutiliser les versions en ligne aux fonctionnalits plus limites, mais celles-ci sont galement disponibles pour toute personne possdant un compte Microsoft gratuit. Pour obtenir ces applications, lutilisateur devra toujours passer  la version Microsoft 365 Personnel (7 euros par mois, 69 euros par an) ou Microsoft 365 Family (10 euros par mois, 99 euros par an), chacune d'entre elles offrant galement un espace de stockage OneDrive supplmentaire et d'autres avantages.

OneDrive ne disparat pas. Il reste le service Microsoft pour stocker les fichiers, photos et vidos, et y accder en tout lieu sur lensemble de ses appareils. Loffre OneDrive (version autonome) 100 Go sera remplace par Microsoft 365 Basic  lchelle internationale. Les clients actuels de loffre OneDrive (version autonome) 100 Go migreront vers loffre Microsoft 365 Basic le 30 janvier, sans quaucune action de leur part ne soit requise.

Source : Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Licence perptuelle ou abonnement : de quel bord tes-vous ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft Office deviendra Microsoft 365 dans le cadre d'une refonte majeure de la marque, qui laisse entrevoir la disparition dfinitive de la licence perptuelle au profit de l'abonnement

 ::fleche::  La DINUM estime que Microsoft 365 n'est pas conforme  la stratgie  Cloud au centre  de l'tat Franais, dans une circulaire adresse aux secrtaires gnraux des ministres

----------

